# 1982 Datsun 200SX Z20E for sale on ebay.



## resorb (Oct 18, 2005)

check it out..

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1982...93QQihZ002QQcategoryZ6188QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## nicochama (Dec 21, 2005)

crazy huh? definitely clean... though kinda fugly colours for the interior.... retro. could use an fj20et methinks.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Now I _know_ I'm getting old. I used to prep those for new car delivery. 

I like the earlier 200SX's even better. They looked a bit weird at the time, but now I think they are way cool.


----------

